# My fish begging for a midnight snack ;)



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

i was laying in bed looking at my tank and i see my fish noses against the glass wanting a little snack before bed so i decided before i shut everything down id take a quick vid 
oh btw audio sucks! may want to turn volume off/down


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

nice looking fish tank


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks, its still a work in progress


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

so, who has who trained?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i love that chunk of wood....
nice tank.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks! id love it a lot more if it finally sunk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice vid, but I feel like I need to pee now.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool vid, nice tank


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice group of fish you have there and a nice set up also.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks! i cant wait till they are adult size


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good your fish and tank! How big your tank?


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks! im loving how the fish are starting to colour  its a 140, 6ft long


----------

